# Tesla SimRacing – MPP Assetto Corsa Cup is here!



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

*Tesla SimRacing - MPP Assetto Corsa Cup is here!*










Since we're all couped up with nowhere to go, what better way to pass the time than to race Tesla's online?

We took it upon ourselves to learn how to create a car for Assetto Corsa, and we're creating a server where we will have scheduled sessions where the community can log on and digitally race.










Comparing our MoTeC data from Laguna Seca and Buttonwillow to the data produced by the simulator, we fine-tuned everything from the power output to the suspension geometry and aerodynamics to make the car perform and feel like it does in real life.

The result is pretty cool, and the car is super fun to drive and very consistent. It should make for a lot of fun once a pack of these things are all running together in close proximity!

Our first test event will be at Laguna Seca this Sunday, April 26rd at 4pm Eastern, 1pm PDT. If you have a steering wheel we encourage you to come and join in on the fun!










All of the details on how to join and get the MPP developed TM3.R for Assetto Corsa can be found here: Tesla Model 3 Assetto Corsa Cup | Mountain Pass Performance

There is still a lot of room for car development, so if you or anyone you know has experience with modding cars or 3D game design, please let us know!

From the team at MPP, we hope you're all doing well during this difficult time. Stay safe my friends!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

What is a good steering wheel to buy?


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> What is a good steering wheel to buy?


The Logitech G-series is a good wheel on a budget, but of course, the sky is the limit! I personally have the G29 and love it! - Jesse


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

One of our friends Isaac is already putting down some hot laps:


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Ug. 5 week waiting period or chance it on ebay.
Worse than finding toilet paper.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> Ug. 5 week waiting period or chance it on ebay.
> Worse than finding toilet paper.


'
You can also use an Xbox 360 or Xbox One controller!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I think I have some of those in my car.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

The first event was tons of fun, here is a clip from the start!






See you guys on Sunday again!


----------



## McRat (Apr 23, 2020)

Marking thread for future


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Here's a quick silly video from the race start of Jesse putting his nose where it didn't belong. Warning - there are some mild swear words:






A few more photos attached as well. We're improving the car little by little to make it prettier and more complete. There is a lot of room for improvement!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Finally got my wheel and all installed. I have downloaded the Model3 from MPP and extracted the folder and the game won't show it. Do I have to be on y'all's server? 
I'd like to practice before embarrassing myself.


----------

